# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  How important is Rogaine and Nizoral?

## Dav7

Just wondering. Am definitely going to go with a HT and propecia. However, I feel deeply uncomfortable with using Rogaine and Nizoral given that you have to rub the crap literally into your hair. One of the biggest fears would be using too much, hence a lot of shedding. Just wondering how vital would Rogaine and Nizoral be for somebody who has had a hair transplant and is using propecia?

----------


## BigThinker

I don't know that there's a way to quantitatively compare "importance" other than efficacy rates or average hair count/thickness gains.  Qualitatively, I'll say fin is most important - no brainer.

I was afraid to use Rogaine due to commitment until I realized I'd rather rub foam on my head twice a day than potentially miss out on gains.  It's really not that bad once you just commit.  My shed was nasty, but it was hairs that were gone anyways.  No pain, no gain.

----------

